# Yarn Bowl that all of us have and didn't know it



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

http://pocketpause.com/fiber-fridays-diy-yarn-bowl/


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing what a wonderful idea!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## luclisblu (Apr 6, 2011)

Great idea!!! I posted it on FB too.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Those clips would stop tangles.


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Great idea, I will try this! I've been wanting to buy a yarn bowl but some are quite expensive, what a perfect solution


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

What a great idea - off to get a binder clip right now!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

She mentions that her bowls slide about - sit them on a piece of the rubberized shelving liner and they won't move. I put my paper-towel holder with rolled Sashay on them while making Sashay scarves and under my swift (I have the Amish style). And for those with RV's - you can let things set out on your counters with that under it and they stay put for the most part.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG
I have 6 of them.
yahoo!


----------



## tiddywee (Feb 9, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> http://pocketpause.com/fiber-fridays-diy-yarn-bowl/


well I never thought of doing that,thanks


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the concept and idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bonnielart12 (Apr 26, 2012)

I took my small metal mixing bowl with the clip attached and my yarn in it to the beach yesterday. Perfect!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

s.m.a.r.t


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

Fantastic idea! Thx !


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Clever idea!


----------



## lblysse (Feb 1, 2013)

simply a great idea, thanks so much!


----------



## Mary Smith (Oct 12, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> http://pocketpause.com/fiber-fridays-diy-yarn-bowl/


Problem is you thread the yarn through the black binder clip which means you have to tote that bowl with you no matter what. I much prefer the clothes pin idea. Thanks for the ideas - great.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

It's off to the thrift store to find the right bowl...this is the best idea ever. My loose skein ends up under the couch!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very clever! My son just yesterday was going to make a hole in the top of a nice lidded can as a yarn bowl - another idea.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you, now I too can have a yarn bowl!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great idea... Happy Knitting!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

The yarn bowls on Etsy are beautiful pottery work but I have the same question about them as I do about using the binder clips or using a paper punch to make a hole in a plastic lid - doesn't the yarn fray when it's pulled through the opening? Mom always used an open crock bowl so that's what I've been using.


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

Perfect, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome idea and how clever of you. Thank you for sharing it with us. I have the perfect bowl for it.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

fabulous


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> http://pocketpause.com/fiber-fridays-diy-yarn-bowl/


That is a GREAT idea..... I have those kinds of paper clips & I have been using the pointy part of my Tupperware Lettuce carrier to hold my yarn - now with the Paper Clip on the edge of the Lettuce keeper It will be PERFECT - even for very large balls or pancakes........
Thankyou, Thankyou, Thankyou........................
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

OMG YES, I have one must try,thanks for the info !!!


----------



## minamour (Nov 6, 2012)

I've tried it since yesterday and it work like a charm!


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Who knew? Necessity (with a touch of frugality) is certainly the mother of invention! We could have a different yarn bowl for every day of the week! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Clever and I have gobs of binder clips..... I also use a cheap plastic pitcher... The yarn goes through the pour spout, there is a handle.... weatherproof and it keeps the yarn clean...... If you really need weight for anything... just throw a bag of dried beans or a can of something in the bottom....... It has never been an issue for me though....


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Cute idea. I am off treasure hunting in the house.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I have a bowl, the paper clip that is shown in picture also have clothes pins. Yeah' I have a very inexpensive yarn bowl'


----------



## johnsonya (Sep 4, 2011)

i have boxes of alligator clips now I have something I canuse them for!!!!!


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

So clever! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Good idea but I just use an old wooden salad bowl which sits on its own wooden plate so it doesn't slip around. I don't have anything that holds the yarn such as a clothespin or a binder but, it works quite well for me. I have toyed with having my partner cut an opening for the yarn, however. If I take my knitting with me when I go out I use a wonderful manufactured carrier which I received as a gift many years ago.


----------



## pansywhite (Mar 20, 2011)

Very clever idea!!!!!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a small metal mixing bowl. Great Idea'


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

This is brilliant, I normally just dropped mine in a fruit bowl but I like the clip idea.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> The yarn bowls on Etsy are beautiful pottery work but I have the same question about them as I do about using the binder clips or using a paper punch to make a hole in a plastic lid - doesn't the yarn fray when it's pulled through the opening? Mom always used an open crock bowl so that's what I've been using.


I use a plastic covered coffee can for my yarn. I put the hole in the cover w/a hot ice pick, smooth....


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Mary Smith said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > http://pocketpause.com/fiber-fridays-diy-yarn-bowl/
> ...


Mary, my binder clips come apart. Just squeeze the wires together and they should come out of the slot.


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

Right under my nose! It is a great idea!


----------



## EdenM70 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

